# Help With Repice For Dsseldorf Altbier All Grain



## Brewster (18/6/10)

Can someone please help me out, that has knowledge to do me an all grain recipe for dsseldorf altbier to suit 22 to 25 litres. I looked at a recipe on this forum but the recipe has wheat malt and chocolate malt along with pilsner,light munich and vienna. 
I looked at the recipe discussion to see what otherss had said, some said to use cara pils, carafa malts but I got lost on what amounts of grain to use. So I need help from the best.

I had a recipe given to me by a guy named brad who used to work at grumpys brewhaus but I have lost it. All I remember is that it had pilsner, munich, cara pils, carafa malts in it along with Hallertuer and tettnang hops.

Kind regards
chris


----------



## Goofinder (18/6/10)

Here is the recipe used for the AMB challenge a few months ago. The mash schedule was left open but I went with a 90 min mash at 63C I think and it came out pretty good. Actually, all the beers made for the challenge were good so you should be pretty right with this recipe.

55% Munich I
40% Pilsner
3% Melanoidin
2% Carafa Special III

Spalt at 60 mins to 50 IBU

OG 1.053

Yeast = Wyeast 1007 (german ale)


----------



## bconnery (18/6/10)

Brewster said:


> Can someone please help me out, that has knowledge to do me an all grain recipe for dsseldorf altbier to suit 22 to 25 litres. I looked at a recipe on this forum but the recipe has wheat malt and chocolate malt along with pilsner,light munich and vienna.
> I looked at the recipe discussion to see what otherss had said, some said to use cara pils, carafa malts but I got lost on what amounts of grain to use. So I need help from the best.
> 
> I had a recipe given to me by a guy named brad who used to work at grumpys brewhaus but I have lost it. All I remember is that it had pilsner, munich, cara pils, carafa malts in it along with Hallertuer and tettnang hops.
> ...


In the recipe DB you'll find Batz's Altbier and one by Ross. Probably some others too but I've tasted both of these so can recommend them.
Actually as I type I realise that I'm not sure if these were north german or Dusseldorf so you'll have to see...


----------



## Frank (18/6/10)

This is the one you are after, in the dB based on a Grumpys recipe. Same as Goofinder above. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1089


----------



## therook (18/6/10)

I have an ALT fermenting as we speak to take to the next case swap

49% Pilsner
25% Munich 1
25% Munich 11
1% Carafa 111

Bittered with Spalt hops to 35IBU ( 60 & 20 minutes)

Mashed at 64 - 65c

WLP029

Rook


----------



## Stagger (18/6/10)

Try this, it has won heaps of ribbons

25L
80%
42IBU

Munich 1 3.30kg
Galaxy 1.80kg
Black malt 0.14kg

Pacific Hallertau 5.5% 58g 60min
Hallertau Aroma 6% 6g 10min
Hallertau Aroma 6% 6g 0 min

Mash 63-64C
1007 yeast

ferment cool 14 -15C

Hope this helps


----------



## brett mccluskey (18/6/10)

try and get hold of the "Classic beer style series " by Horst Dornbusch,on alt.A great read with some excellent recipes


----------

